# Any info out their



## Scruffy (Jul 31, 2013)

Listed in local classifieds. Rockwell-Bridgeport. #62-550 single phase.  1800.00.   Any thoughts or info. Thanks scruffy


----------



## Richard King (Jul 31, 2013)

Scruffy said:


> Listed in local classifieds. Rockwell-Bridgeport. #62-550 single phase.  1800.00.   Any thoughts or info. Thanks scruffy



Go look at it and take some pic's so we can see what shape it's in.  Check the table and see if it cranks easy, backlash in the feed screw handles, if it rattles when you run the head.  If the top of the table is all drilled into or smooth as it was when new, if the ways are smooth and you can see scraping or all scrathed.  Have any work holding, tools, collets, easy to load, etc.  Rich


----------



## Richard King (Jul 31, 2013)

I found this.  I hope it is readable..  Had to scan it from THE BIG BOOK....but the picture was small.
View attachment Rockwell Vert. Mill (1).pdf


----------

